# Interco Aquatorque



## kjames0822

I just found out Interco is selling a 28" and a 30" Aquatorque tire for both 12 and 14 inch rims. I was wondering if anyone has used these tires and how they stack up against the other large mud tires (terms,laws,backs,mambas)?? They look pretty sick and don't weigh nearly as much as I expected. Interco website lists them at:

28x10x12 42lbs
30x10x12 47lbs
28x10x14 40lbs
30x10x14 N/A
25x12x9 37lbs

They were made for the 6x6 but I think they may be a hell of a mud tire. Not sure about the full treads though. What do you guys think?


----------



## Polaris425

No one that I know has tried them, but we did have an older thread discussing them not long ago.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/15192-aquatorque.html


----------



## That White Kid

those things look like they would ride so rough you would get a headache just riding around with them


----------



## bruteguy750

I would probably wear a mouth guard when I ride running a tire like that


----------



## Lsu524

the only issue i see with them is that they wont clear out mud well. it looks lie they will just make a perfectly round tire when its is caked with mud.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I bet they would do great in water though. They were made for things like argo's. But they probably wouldn't ride too bad depending on how far apart the lug spacing is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irwinrebelrider

*Aqua torque*

Just bought a set of 28 10s when I get them on pictures to follow and I'll try to get a review on every riding surface


----------



## nate.jager1993

irwinrebelrider said:


> Just bought a set of 28 10s when I get them on pictures to follow and I'll try to get a review on every riding surface


Very interested in this review!!


----------



## rmax

nate.jager1993 said:


> Very interested in this review!!


 x-2


----------

